# My two wethers



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Here are some pictures of my 2 boys. I think I am going to breed pne of my does to Dobbie's full brother this year.

Dobbie









And Harry Potter - what a chunky boy. LOL


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Beautiful buncha guys!! and what a fence , and wow!! what a beautiful place!! Where is this?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Are they lamancha/boers?


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Handsome boys! Love dobbie


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Handsome fellas you have there ! Gorgeous views too , wow !


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments. We are 30 miles north of Reno - that view is actually our "boring" view. the house you see in the background is not our (I wish it was though - LOL). The fence was built after my first 2 goats were killed by coyotes. It is 5' no climb fencing with 2 strands of electric slanted out above that. There is also 36" chicken wire buried under it to prevent anything from digging under. I  my fence.

These are some of our other views:


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Oh yeah - and they are second generation Mini LaManchas.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Thats not RENO!!!! Thats MY HEAVEN!! lol....The big house would be nice...but with that view ..id sleep i a tent if thats what it took to live there!!
Its gotta be hard to have a "Bad Day" when you wake up to that every morning!!
I just made the 2nd pic my screen saver!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

WOW ! That is really a stunning view.


----------



## LJH (Aug 27, 2012)

Couple o' cuties!

And the first thing in my head about the scenery was "Looks like northern Nevada." - even before I saw your sig line w/location. I love the high desert, be it NV, NM, AZ, UT or CA. Leaves some to be desired for browse though.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute goats and beautiful scenery!


----------



## LaZyAcres (Aug 25, 2010)

Those are amazing views, I love that area. Oh and I'm jealous of your fence - that is tough!


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice pictures!


----------

